# Mexico Beetles have lower rear headrests !



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't know how to go about contacting a VW dealership in Juarez (close to El Paso, Tx.) 
concerning the purchase of rear headrests but was able to find out that their Beetle Sport 
model has Euro version rear headrests in black leatherette. Perhaps someone could contact 
them in Spanish and find out part number and USD cost information for those of you who 
want to replace the large leatherette 'balloons' perched on the backrest of your rear seats.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Sweet. Nice find, Ron. 

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Sweet. Nice find, Ron.
> 
> Bill


 Plain fact of the matter is that it won't be long before our Moody Lucy reaches the 
boiling point over her 'vision impaired' rear-mounted 'balloons' and goes volcanic. 
Hopefully this information will come in time before ''The Mood Woman's' patience 
reaches its end.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I can get whatever we need translated- let me know! 
Good work, Ron! eace:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> I can get whatever we need translated- let me know!
> Good work, Ron! eace:


 There's a VW site for Euro Car Juarez that has the phone number (656)-687-16-09 TO 15. 
Might be a good starting point.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

This is how you ask in Spanish 

BUENOS DIAS, NECESITO SABER EL PRECIO Y EL NUMERO DE LA PIEZA DE LAS CABECERAS DE ASIENTO TRACERO PARA EL VOCHO DEL DOSMILLDOCE(2012) EN VINYL ***** (Leaderette) 

Good Morning, I need to know the price and part number for rear seat headrest for 2012 beetle 

CUANTO SERIA PARA ENVIARLOS POR CORREO A ESTADOS UNIDOS? 
How much to ship them to the USA?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

JR Martinez said:


> This is how you ask in Spanish
> 
> BUENOS DIAS, NECESITO SABER EL PRECIO Y EL NUMERO DE LA PIEZA DE LAS CABECERAS DE ASIENTO TRACERO PARA EL VOCHO DEL DOSMILLDOCE(2012) EN VINYL ***** (Leaderette)
> 
> ...


 Olay !


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

JR Martinez said:


> This is how you ask in Spanish
> 
> BUENOS DIAS, NECESITO SABER EL PRECIO Y EL NUMERO DE LA PIEZA DE LAS CABECERAS DE ASIENTO TRACERO PARA EL VOCHO DEL DOSMILLDOCE(2012) EN VINYL ***** (Leaderette)
> 
> ...


 Great! Now all we need is the translation for the answer that is given on the other end


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

I think no way Jose is the same in both.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

ME PODRIA CONTESTAR EN INGLES POR FAVOR? 

Can you answer me in English Please?


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll have someone at work that really knows Spanish ask for me. I never can understand native speakers- they just talk so fast!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> I'll have someone at work that really knows Spanish ask for me. I never can understand native speakers- they just talk so fast!


 No need ! Just repeat the following. 'Buenes Dias! Want-o, you send-o, el-price-o, for 
***** leatherette-o, rear headrest-o's in Beetle, to USA!. El Comprende?'


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> There's a VW site for Euro Car Juarez that has the phone number (656)-687-16-09 TO 15.
> Might be a good starting point.


The dealership is now called Euro Vehículos de Ciudad Juárez. It is located on Blvd. Manuel Gómez Morín, just across from the Country Club (Club Campestre). The street is a major artery, and exits from Hwy 45 in Ciudad Juárez. http://www.vw-eurovehiculos.com.mx/index.php

Over the years I have bought parts from the dealership on many occasions. But I have not gone into Ciudad Juárez for the past 3 years, due to the rampant violence. So I cannot swear that the dealership is as good as it used to be.

There should be a person or two that can speak English at the dealership (although I have never tried to speak English there). The first order of business is to talk to the Parts Department (Departamento de Refacciones), then try to describe the headrest. The phone call initially rings to the dealership phone operator.

Getting merchandise shipped from México is complicated. It sometimes requires a Customs Broker. It is easier to purchase the parts in person, and then hand-carry them across the border. You will have to declare them at US Customs.

It might be easier yet to contact one of the importers such as ECS Tuning or OEM Plus, and see if they can get the parts.

:beer:


----------

